# 1911 Stippling Pics



## Combat Weapon System (Jun 28, 2018)

A little Stippling work.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

_Very _nice work.
My 1911s are checkered-front, back, and front-of-triggerguard-but your stippling looks extremely nice, and it wouldn't dig into the hand-flesh like my checkering does.


----------



## Combat Weapon System (Jun 28, 2018)

It is easier on the hands. It still increases your grip without being painful after a 100 rounds. Checkering can be made less painful by blunting the points. But most people leave the points sharp as its the sign of a quality checkering job.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

That looks to be a good job. Well done.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Combat Weapon System said:


> ...Checkering can be made less painful by blunting the points. But most people leave the points sharp as its the sign of a quality checkering job.


Yeah.
The checkering on two of my 1911s was blunted, but it still "grabs" my skin.
The third was left sharp for control, because it's a "shortie."


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

How did you do that? Excellent btw!


----------



## Combat Weapon System (Jun 28, 2018)

Thank you. I did it with a hammer and punch.


----------



## bigtex10mm (Apr 1, 2021)

While not as well done and pronounced as yours, I had a Browning High Power that I wanted some texture on the grip. I experimented using different ways of doing so and came up with this using files and a mallet. I have since done 10 different guns for different people that I know.

















This is a buddies CZ I did for him

















I used these and a hard plastic mallet.


----------

